# Chase Home Theater Giveaway



## Sonnie

As we promised this past December, Chase Home Theater and Home Theater Shack have teamed up for one awesome giveaway. This is now the official announcement!

Check out our review of the Chase Home Theater System by Dale Rasco:

*Chase Home Theater Dual VS-18.1 and SHO-10 3.2 Review*

This system includes the following:

*Dual VS-18.1 Passive Subs*











*Dayton SA-1000 Amp*










*3 x SHO-10 Speakers*























*This system is valued at $3,175 !!!!!!*

*EDIT*: And now James (mktheater) has very graciously decided to toss in his Omnimic measurement system to go along with the giveaway. Thank you James!

Come June 2012... this system will belong to one lucky member at Home Theater Shack!

*Qualifications:*

While this is a massive giveaway... we are going to make it fairly easy.

Qualification period is from _*March 1, 2012 through May 31, 2012*_.
_You MUST be a registered member of the forum by April 30, 2012 in order to qualify._
A random drawing will be held shortly after May 31, 2012 from the qualified entries.

25 (Twenty-five) "NEW" posts during the qualification period will be required *before* you can enter.
* You will NOT be qualified until you have all the required posts, plus met all of the additional qualifications herein.*

No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)

Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Your audio/video equipment must be listed in your My System link. *** *THIS IS A NEW REQUIREMENT FROM PAST GIVEAWAYS!* ***

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the following thread: Chase Home Theater Giveaway Qualification Thread *(Please MAKE SURE you are ACTUALLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread. You MUST be FULLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread or your post will be deleted without notification. This means you MUST qualify FIRST... BEFORE you post in the qualification thread. :T )
*
SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (Lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a U.S. address for shipping.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## ALMFamily

Again, another amazing giveaway from CHT and HTS. Thanks again for allowing me to be part of such an amazing community and keep up the great work! Can't wait until April 20-21! :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio

Fantastic giveaway. Thanks to HTS and CHT for doing things that no one else does, and being the best at making a forum that is second to none.:T


----------



## udaman

Awesome giveaway from CHT. This should be an awsome complete system for the lucky winner. Just hope the room or house can holdup with the dual vs18.1.


----------



## bsoko2

I'll bite!


----------



## astrallite

Looks like a great system :gulp:


----------



## moparz10

man that is sweet ! this is a forum in a class of it's own,ive been trying to make time to use the last awsome giveaway that i won and now this. thank you home theatre shack and chase :unbelievable:
you guys are the best and not to mention all of the free information found here.
sincerely jim


----------



## HUSKER

Guess I better start contributing/posting.

Husker


----------



## Ovation123

Those look like fun toys. Count me in (I'll find away to get them home).:TT


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

I'm looking forward to qualifying..and winning.


----------



## BBLV

Looks like a sick setup. Better get to my speaker build thread and start updating!!


----------



## Oktyabr

VERY nice and exactly the sort of thing I could use in my new living room. I've been not only considering different subs of late but something similar to the system in this giveway (I like Dayton!)


----------



## nezff

IM in!!!


----------



## q2bon2b

What a fantastic giveaway. Would love to have this system in my humble abode.


----------



## adumadu

Looks awesome. I'll be amazed to get this one at least in my dream!!!


----------



## Zac911

Would love an opportunity to review this system.


----------



## Tigerkn

Hello to all my old HT Friends.


----------



## mad_hotrod

Wow! this is great! Thank you HTS and CHT, not only this forum provides knowledge, but giveaways such as this makes it more fun. More power! :clap:


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

3XBOOKSHELFS AND 2X18's. Gotta rock and just to think one 18 would have shacked the roof.


----------



## dsully444

I want those 18s, I need those 18s, I probably can't handle those 18s :hsd::hsd::boxer:. Seriously, those VS18s are huge but would fit perfect in my basement theater that I am starting to put together. 2 of those in the corners of a room that is 15 wide by 25 deep. I know the wife won't appreciate them, but you know what, the basement is my zone. I can't wait to get entered in for a chance.


----------



## needspeed52

Thanks to HTS and Chase for this opportunity. I have been around for awhile now and feel totally at home here at the shack, the experience and wealth of knowledge is priceless, thank you all for accepting me into this Family. Best regards to all.
Sincerely, Jeff


----------



## ru4au

Did I win?


----------



## Sonnie

Nope... but I did and for a small fee you can come and listen. :bigsmile:


----------



## Volta

Wow, what a very cool contest you guys have here. Long time lurker, but now I need to start posting! Hope I can get real shot at this system. Good luck guys!


----------



## ru4au

I demand a redraw until I win.....I also want a redraw on those GIK acoustics.....lol....Im poor right now and I need more speakers...a giveaway on about a 250 watt x 7 amplifier that I win also would be nice....also an oppo BR


----------



## Sonnie

It's too late... I win! ::jump:


----------



## craigsub

Sonnie said:


> It's too late... I win! ::jump:


It's good to be the king. lddude:


----------



## Sonnie

That's right... king daddy master shackster :yes:

Oh man... I may have to change my username now. :whistling:


----------



## craigsub

Sonnie - We need a new contest ... Who can say " king daddy master shackster " 5 times in less than 10 seconds without messing it up. :T


----------



## madpoet

I'm going to have to talk fast to come up with a reason why I deserve to win  I mean, sure I have 3 18.2s. But maybe I need FIVE subs! Yeah, that's it. I want to be better than MKTheater :yikes:


----------



## sbdman

madpoet said:


> I'm going to have to talk fast to come up with a reason why I deserve to win  I mean, sure I have 3 18.2s. But maybe I need FIVE subs! Yeah, that's it. I want to be better than MKTheater :yikes:


Seriously? Have you even hooked them up yet with your clone and the new 20 amp circuit? And the mini-DSP dialed in?

I want a review before you add anything else! You've got plenty time before the giveaway is closed - I just want to see if your house will still be standing with 6 18" drivers with 2100 watts a pair!!!


----------



## madpoet

Well I finally got my speakeron connectors from PE yesterday. MiniDSP is in route. Hoping to have it all hooked up this weekend. If the dsp doesn't arrive I will at least give it a try with an RCA splitter and 2 of the 3 hooked up and XT32'd


----------



## DonBrutto

Wow! This is so cool. What a great site. I must have them. Sure they'll weaken the structural integrity of my house but....I must have them! Good luck gentlemen.


----------



## MikeBiker

madpoet said:


> I'm going to have to talk fast to come up with a reason why I deserve to win  I mean, sure I have 3 18.2s. But maybe I need FIVE subs! Yeah, that's it. I want to be better than MKTheater :yikes:


You can never have too many subs. I'm sure that there is a sound hole somewhere in your house that needs fixing. If nothing else, you can stick a couple of them in your bathroom.


----------



## udaman

Will one 15amp circuit be enough for the dual subs? My HT has only one 15amp circuit and I think it shares it with the adjacent guest bedroom. However, guest bedroom does not have any electronics.


----------



## sbdman

Generally speaking, yes. I doubt you're talking about 2 sealed LMS-5400s with a clone amp.


----------



## Sonnie

craigsub said:


> Sonnie - We need a new contest ... Who can say " king daddy master shackster " 5 times in less than 10 seconds without messing it up. :T


That is too easy... all I have to say it "Sonnie" 5 times in less than 10 seconds? :dontknow: Toooooo EASY!


----------



## spurdarren

udaman said:


> Will one 15amp circuit be enough for the dual subs? My HT has only one 15amp circuit and I think it shares it with the adjacent guest bedroom. However, guest bedroom does not have any electronics.


All of my equipment is on 1 circuit. I have 2 of the Monster power strips that shows how many amps you are drawing. With all my gear running through them I have yet to get close to 15 amps.


----------



## udaman

spurdarren said:


> All of my equipment is on 1 circuit. I have 2 of the Monster power strips that shows how many amps you are drawing. With all my gear running through them I have yet to get close to 15 amps.


I have the PureAV PF60 (I think) and I do notice sometime the lights in the ht room flicker when I turn on the av system. May need to check the PureAV lcd panel if shows how many amps are use.


----------



## 8086

Count me in...


----------



## phrimplepoot

This sounds fantastic but maybe someone can help with exactly what I need to do to qualify. I posted my gear in both areas mentioned but what about the posts? Does this count? Is a reply to another post good enough? What exactly is meant by "new?" I dig around this and other forums for DIY stuff but I'm completely ignorant to posting. Can somebody set me on the right path to qualifying For this system? Thanks for your time.


----------



## MikeBiker

phrimplepoot said:


> This sounds fantastic but maybe someone can help with exactly what I need to do to qualify. I posted my gear in both areas mentioned but what about the posts? Does this count? Is a reply to another post good enough? What exactly is meant by "new?" I dig around this and other forums for DIY stuff but I'm completely ignorant to posting. Can somebody set me on the right path to qualifying For this system? Thanks for your time.


I would think that your post would count as it was posted after Feb 29th (which makes it 'new' for this giveaway) and contained over 25 words. Replies certainly count.


----------



## phrimplepoot

Thank you.


----------



## Sonnie

Mike is correct... and we don't actually count words for every post, but if we see you posting a bunch of short posts, what we call post padding... like... "nice job", "looks good", "thanks"... then we don't count those. 

This is a new post... your post is now an old post so it doesn't count. JUST KIDDING! Any post you make going forward is really a new post. Sometimes we have to over clarify things to make sure everyone understands what we mean, but it never fails we have to further clarify qualifications. It's the nature of forum life. :huh:


----------



## udaman

I was checking the specs CHT subs and noticed the subs are now using mdf. If I remember correctly, I thought the subs was using baltic birch before. Don't know if it makes any difference in performance but mdf is surely cheaper than baltic birch.


----------



## ru4au

Nice job


----------



## ru4au

Thanks


----------



## ru4au

Looks good....lol


----------



## JBrax

This has to be one of the all time greatest giveaways! I would love the opportunity to bring in some new speakers to attempt to dethrone the Klipsch setup I currently have. I can't wait to throw my name in the hat. Thanks HTS!


----------



## phrimplepoot

Sonnie said:


> Mike is correct... and we don't actually count words for every post, but if we see you posting a bunch of short posts, what we call post padding... like... "nice job", "looks good", "thanks"... then we don't count those.
> 
> This is a new post... your post is now an old post so it doesn't count. JUST KIDDING! Any post you make going forward is really a new post. Sometimes we have to over clarify things to make sure everyone understands what we mean, but it never fails we have to further clarify qualifications. It's the nature of forum life. :huh:


Thanks for your patience with us newbies. I've been scouring forums for a couple of years. Maybe my motivation to win those sick subs will get me more involved.


----------



## ratm

Thanks


----------



## craigsub

udaman said:


> I was checking the specs CHT subs and noticed the subs are now using mdf. If I remember correctly, I thought the subs was using baltic birch before. Don't know if it makes any difference in performance but mdf is surely cheaper than baltic birch.


The Baltic Birch we used was 18 mm, and very high quality. The "down side" to BB was in getting the type of finish people want in a home theater.

Our new MDF is also very high quality, and we went to 25.4 mm for all panels except the front baffle, whih is 50.8 mm thick. The new cabinets actually are a little more expensive, because of the thicker walls and more extensive labor to get the finish.

Our finish today matches the standard finish that M&K was using on their theater speakers a few years ago, and even passes the "wife test" in person. :T


----------



## udaman

craigsub said:


> The Baltic Birch we used was 18 mm, and very high quality. The "down side" to BB was in getting the type of finish people want in a home theater.
> 
> Our new MDF is also very high quality, and we went to 25.4 mm for all panels except the front baffle, whih is 50.8 mm thick. The new cabinets actually are a little more expensive, because of the thicker walls and more extensive labor to get the finish.
> 
> Our finish today matches the standard finish that M&K was using on their theater speakers a few years ago, and even passes the "wife test" in person. :T


Thanks for the clarification Craig. That's was just my assumption that mdf was 'generally' cheaper than bb. By no means it was any statement that CHT subs was using low quality materials. From many of the pics I seen previously compare to what it is now, CHT are looking better and better after each interation/version. :T


----------



## Jason1976

what a great give away. I would love to win something like this. I will have my fingers crossed and make sure I get my post in.


----------



## MUCHO

I've been thinking that winning this would present a major problem. For my neighbors that is. :rofl:

Where I used to live I had a loft on the third floor and I could crank it any time of the day. Now not so much.


----------



## PTAaron

This looks like an awesome giveaway! This forum has some really generous sponsors, and that is really awesome. 
Once I win, I'm sure you guys will see me on the news when my wife kills me for shaking the house too much!


----------



## ru4au

Just wanted to thank Chase for offering this great giveaway....Really awesome and generous.....super nice in todays economy


----------



## BD55

This is an awesome giveaway; I hope I win! It would be nice to give my setup a giant boost! Seriously, this is an awesome forum and there are so many knowledgeable people here!!


----------



## ratm

Thanks again


----------



## mr.chill

awesome giveaway, this would be perfect to use when im gonna build my home theater, amazing that home theater shack has all this incredible giveaways. No other audio forum in the world that i have ssen who does the same  keep it up


----------



## Owen Bartley

Wow, this is another big contest. Well done, Chase and HTS! Thanks for bringing us (again) a great mix of products to hope for.

The subs look like serious contenders, especially with 2 of them together. I'll have to do some more research into the SHO-10 speakers, which at first glance seem a bit different. Using a 10" woofer and optimizing for the 80Hz THX crossover point initially made me think that you would be giving up a lot of low end impact, but considering these speakers along with the pair of VS-18.1 subs... it seems like a system capable of some very big output right through the frequency range. Incidentally, this would all be a perfect fit for my slowly developing basement theatre, right behind the false screen wall, so I will be all over this contest.


----------



## mktheater

Sonnie,
Can I help giveaway something as well that would go perfect with this system? My omnimic measuring system. If so, just tell me what to do.


----------



## udaman

mktheater said:


> Sonnie,
> Can I help giveaway something as well that would go perfect with this system? My omnimic measuring system. If so, just tell me what to do.


This will be one of a system with the ominimic added to the package. Surely, this is a big help to anyone not proficient with REW in getting the dual subs optimize. Not to mention the ease of use with the ominmic. Rock on Mktheater. :T


----------



## Sonnie

While it is a very gracious suggestion, you may wish you had it back if you change up things on down the line. But hey... we can certainly ad it into the mix. We have plenty of time, so at least give it a few days of thought before you commit.


----------



## Sonnie

Ah... okay... I see in the other thread where you are now using REW with success, so you really don't need the Omnimic system. That is understandable... so with your confirmation I will add it to the giveaway details. :T


----------



## mktheater

Sonnie said:


> Ah... okay... I see in the other thread where you are now using REW with success, so you really don't need the Omnimic system. That is understandable... so with your confirmation I will add it to the giveaway details. :T


Yes add it. I bought the calibrated behringer mic and mobile pre soundcard and now a DCX which works great with REW. The omnimic is great and simple but with REW and mic setup already it is actually easier for me now. Besides, what is a great giveaway if you can't dial it in properly. I figure this was a good opportunity. Just let me k ow what to do , as shipping is concerned. I could just wait and ship it to the winner.


----------



## Sonnie

Good deal... I will get that added now.

If you will, just hold on to it and I can arrange for a Fedex pickup once we have a winner.


----------



## mktheater

Sounds great.


----------



## tesseract

Wow, nice gesture, mktheater. :T

This is an epic home theater giveaway!


----------



## chashint

Very nice MK.
I try to sign up for most of the giveaways, I hope I am the lucky winner this time.
All of the giveaways are great, but this one is really sweet.


----------



## mktheater

Thanks guys. I am not using it anyways.


----------



## ls1_sounds

I am definitely going to try to win this giveaway. I was planning to buy or build subs this spring, but then our shower tub developed a leak. The sub money is now going to fix that instead. 

Thanks for the opportunity, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## fitzwaddle

I haven't won one of these contests yet, so logic would lead me to believe that this is the one that I will win! I have no idea how I'd shoehorn these bad boys in, but I'll think of something - may have to go 11.4. :devil:


----------



## HTip

Great giveaway and thanks to HTS and Chase :TT

I was just wondering if you have to be a resident of the USA. Or can we poor Europeans also join in :innocent:


----------



## dsully444

I for one am extremely excited at just having a chance to win this package. It will be a few years before I can get the miss on board with getting some equipment like this for the basement theater. Those subs look mean just sitting there. I currently only have a 15" sub, if I were to win, I am sure it would eb a while before my grin went away.


----------



## boarderc577

How a little talk with my wife last night about coverting garage into home theater room. This would be such a great additional. Now if only I had a little luck on my side!!!!


----------



## ALMFamily

HTip said:


> Great giveaway and thanks to HTS and Chase :TT
> 
> I was just wondering if you have to be a resident of the USA. Or can we poor Europeans also join in :innocent:


I believe that you would just have to pay shipping if I remember other giveaways correctly - I am sure one of our wonderful moderators will chime in and correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Sonnie

From the first post... :T


Sonnie said:


> SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (Lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a U.S. address for shipping.


----------



## HTip

Sonnie said:


> From the first post... :T


I need some glasses or to read better  Either one, sorry opssign:

Although I'm qualified I live a bit too far away :thud:


----------



## HUSKER

HTip said:


> Great giveaway and thanks to HTS and Chase :TT
> I was just wondering if you have to be a resident of the USA. Or can we poor Europeans also join in :innocent:





Sonnie said:


> SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (Lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a U.S. address for shipping.]



If you win, You can use my address, I'll use it, then, You can pay for shipping across the Pond :arrow::dancebanana:

Husker


----------



## ALMFamily

Sorry Sonnie, I missed that too. :doh::R


----------



## SALESEPHOTO

Wow great giveaway thats to all sponsers and HTS for this chance to get a system that I could only dream of
and I am feeling luckey.


Larry


----------



## hdmiii

Thanks for the opportunity Chase! I have Chase Pro-10's for front left and right and an Sho-10 for the center. I have been wanting to upgrade my surrounds to Pro-10's or Sho-10's and I will be ecstatic with 18" subs when I win the giveaway!:nono:


----------



## chashint

Since I did not win the Mega Bigillion I call double dibbs with no take aways on winning the CHT package. :devil:


----------



## 8086

Who won?

EDIT: 
No one.... yet
:doh:


----------



## 8086

HTip said:


> Great giveaway and thanks to HTS and Chase :TT
> 
> I was just wondering if you have to be a resident of the USA. Or can we poor Europeans also join in :innocent:


The system is most likely 110-120v 60hz and probably would be of little use in Europe.


----------



## tesseract

The speakers will work fine in Europe. 

Sorry guys, if that adds another person to the giveaway tally. :innocent:


----------



## craigsub

The Dayton amp is also switchable to Euro 230 V by removing the fuse holder, rotating it 180, reinstalling it and purchasing the proper power cord locally. :T


----------



## MUCHO

chashint said:


> Since I did not win the Mega Bigillion I call double dibbs with no take aways on winning the CHT package. :devil:


Haha funny you posted this. I was thinking the same thing.

One of the mega millions winners won by buying a single quick pick ticket ... 220 million later...


----------



## HTip

tesseract said:


> The speakers will work fine in Europe.
> 
> Sorry guys, if that adds another person to the giveaway tally. :innocent:


Good to know :T Does that mean that members from i.e. Europe can enter the competition if they can provide an delivery address in the USA?


----------



## ALMFamily

Yes, I believe that to be an accurate statement. :bigsmile:


----------



## chashint

MUCHO said:


> Haha funny you posted this. I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> One of the mega millions winners won by buying a single quick pick ticket ... 220 million later...


Whew.... thankfully I got my double dibs, no take aways in first :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## HTip

ALMFamily said:


> Yes, I believe that to be an accurate statement. :bigsmile:


 So I can use yours? :bigsmile:


----------



## 8086

HTip said:


> Good to know :T Does that mean that members from i.e. Europe can enter the competition if they can provide an delivery address in the USA?


I'm not an admin, but I can't see why not. If some one in the US is abile to pick it up then he is the winner. After that, its out of the control of the original giver. You will just be receiving it as gift from the person in the USA.


----------



## tesseract

HTip said:


> Good to know :T Does that mean that members from i.e. Europe can enter the competition if they can provide an delivery address in the USA?


This is correct.



Sonnie said:


> SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (Lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a U.S. address for shipping.
> 
> _Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


----------



## Gregr

Craigsub, Sonnie and now James (with a mic-kit)..., WOW Thanks for an opportunity to win. This is an incredible giveaway. This might get me into the calibration phase of Home Theater room treatments.

Your cabinets look great I can't wait to get a real close look to dissect them. I have always been appreciative of your willingness to give away your knowledge and experience and even though this incredible giveaway fits your character I never expected anything of the sort. 

I am so thoroughly impressed with, Chase Home Theater and Home Theater Shack and James. What a gift to kick somebody's Ht from a 5.1 to a 7.2..., WOW 

I tell everybody about this site and the giveaway. No feedback yet. Maybe I make it sound to unbelievable but that's not my fault.

Thanks men.


----------



## Jasonpctech

WOOT for Maine!


----------



## Gregr

Yeah Man! Maine has it all. There's no place like home. I lived in Portland for awhile. Had many good times there. I worked for Maine Central Rail Road and made enough money to have a ton of fun. Then I got married.... LOL


----------



## ryansboston

I would love to win this giveaway... Craigsub is such a great guy to offer this!! I have yet to hear his subs but from what reviews I've read they are amazing bang for the buck


----------



## MUCHO

We are almost there! Odds of winning are pretty good. Getting in 25 posts was quite a bit more difficult than I thought it would be but we made it! Haha must be getting oldlddude:


----------



## ls1_sounds

I agree! I thought 25 new posts, with >25 words per post, would be very easy. I was surprised at how long it took me to reach this requirement, provided that I was trying to post relevant content and not just a bunch of fluff. 

Hopefully everyone understands the drawing's qualification requirements. There were some early posts stating that people were qualified, when I'm not sure they actually met the requirements.


----------



## tesseract

MUCHO said:


> We are almost there! Odds of winning are pretty good. Getting in 25 posts was quite a bit more difficult than I thought it would be but we made it! Haha must be getting oldlddude:





ls1_sounds said:


> I agree! I thought 25 new posts, with >25 words per post, would be very easy. I was surprised at how long it took me to reach this requirement, provided that I was trying to post relevant content and not just a bunch of fluff.


Thank you for that, all of you.



> Hopefully everyone understands the drawing's qualification requirements. There were some early posts stating that people were qualified, when I'm not sure they actually met the requirements.


Post requirements will be examined, post padding will not count! :cop:

Just a reminder, this thread is a discussion thread *ONLY*. To officially register for the giveaway, post here.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...me-theater-giveaway-qualification-thread.html



Sonnie said:


> [*]Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the following thread: Chase Home Theater Giveaway Qualification Thread *(Please MAKE SURE you are ACTUALLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread. You MUST be FULLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread or your post will be deleted without notification. This means you MUST qualify FIRST... BEFORE you post in the qualification thread. :T )
> *
> 
> 
> _Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


----------



## PTAaron

I don't know... I managed to get in almost 250 posts in that time frame 
If you have a lot of questions and happen to be working on a project it probably helps!


----------



## Sonnie

What... did no one get the message that we called off the giveaway? :dontknow:


*Spoiler* 



*JUST KIDDING*... :heehee:


----------



## ls1_sounds

PTAaron said:


> I don't know... I managed to get in almost 250 posts in that time frame
> If you have a lot of questions and happen to be working on a project it probably helps!


That would definitely help!



Sonnie said:


> What... did no one get the message that we called off the giveaway? :dontknow:
> 
> * SPOILER *


Giveaway? What giveaway? LOL


----------



## sbdman

I'm a bit flabbergasted that there were only 50 entries into this giveaway?

I'm not familiar with past offerings, but this one will give the winner a system that would rival some of the best high end systems out there! Best of luck to you all, and I hope you and your house can tolerate some serious bass, and dynamic volume. 

Thanks again to the hosts, Dale and all the old timers here for tolerating this rambunctious group of rabble rouser's!

Best of luck to everyone, and I wish you all good listening.


----------



## ALMFamily

It is a lot harder to get 25 qualifying posts than one might think.....


----------



## Gregr

And one last minute entry makes for a grand total of 51 entries. I have seen only slightly larger numbers of entries on a few but this number seems about average. I wonder if summer vacations along with school vacations. In any case I'll bet there have been larger numbers in winter months. 

Is anybody complaining..., I don't think so. I like the sound of 50 to 1 and in this case I'd like to be the one. I wish you all "Good Luck" but for me the "best of Luck" Ha Ha 

Hope this note finds you all in the best of health.

Greg


----------



## Sonnie

Actually there would just be 50 entries since the first post is from me. :bigsmile:

I hope to get the entries checked and the drawing completed in the next few days. I have been swamped and just have not had enough time to get it done.


----------



## Gregr

0000hhhh ya..., I am always overlooking something or another something. I'm sure your right. 

Thanks again Sonnie. 

Ya know, I thought the SVS giveaway was pretty spectacular. I had never heard of SVS until that giveaway. What I learned about SVS technology was impressive. And I just want to say Chase Home Theater is a class act. I know, I know..., I'm preaching to the choir because many of you know CraigSub. But 1" cabinet with 2" baffle it's unheard of except here at HTS and maybe boutique builders by demand. But the best part..., I'll bet Craig can explain why this is best, while I can guess.

Alright enough said.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I am really going to hate having to put these on the truck and see them go, but my wife sure will be happy for the space back in the house. :rant:


----------



## Nak

Sonnie said:


> Actually there would just be 50 entries since the first post is from me. :bigsmile:
> 
> I hope to get the entries checked and the drawing completed in the next few days. I have been swamped and just have not had enough time to get it done.


I would be happy to do the drawing for you. :whistling::innocent:


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

Nak said:


> I would be happy to do the drawing for you. :whistling::innocent:


Let me go through the names first for ya to make shure they are all there :devil:

But seriously, I am taking my screen down now so I am ready so set them bad boys in place behind the screen wall as soon as they get here :hsd:


----------



## Sonnie

Here we go... let's see if we can find a winner! :yes:


----------



## Dale Rasco

Let's do this! :banana:


----------



## JBrax

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Sonnie

We did have a couple of members who were not qualified and their entries removed. Sorry, but you must carefully read the qualifications and make sure you are qualified. Either you did not read carefully or you did not count properly... either way you were not qualified.

*We do now have a winner! *


----------



## Sonnie

*And the WINNER is.... (drum roll).... *


----------



## ls1_sounds

Oh man, I just boarded a plane and have to wait until I land to find out! The suspense is going to make this the longest flight ever... signing out.


----------



## zheka

this is painful


----------



## Sonnie

arty: *CONGRATULATIONS to J&D...* arty:

*The winner of our Chase Home Theater Giveaway!*

This system includes the following:

*Dual VS-18.1 Passive Subs*











*Dayton SA-1000 Amp*










*3 x SHO-10 Speakers*























*This system is valued at $3,175 !!!!!!*

:fireworks2: *.... And it ALL gets a new home with J&D!!!* :fireworks1:


----------



## zheka

Congrats!


----------



## JBrax

Enjoy your new toys J&D


----------



## 8086

DELETE


----------



## fitzwaddle

Nooooooo

I mean congratulations =)


----------



## kadijk

Congratulations!! I'm jealously happy for you. Enjoy the new system. Thanks to HTS, Sonnie and Chase for the great giveaway. (that being said, hopefully I wasn't one of the disqualified...not that it matters anymore) congrats again!


----------



## ls1_sounds

Congrats!


----------



## craigsub

J&D - Congratulations!! You will be required to post pictures and a complete review. Ok ... at least the pictures! :R


----------



## PTAaron

Congratulations!


----------



## dguarnaccia

Congrats!


----------



## 16hz lover

Rats, just joined up today and missed this. What a great package.


----------



## mktheater

Congrats! Don't forget he gets my omimic as well! Just let me know what to do.


----------



## craigsub

mktheater said:


> Congrats! Don't forget he gets my omimic as well! Just let me know what to do.


MK - Thanks again for adding your Omnimic to the prize. That was a very generous thing to do! :T


----------



## Sonnie

Yes James... thanks for donating that system. I added it to the first post of the winning announcement thread. As soon as we get an address for shipping we will get with you on having Fedex pick it up from you. :T


----------



## tesseract

Congrats, J&D! :woohoo: :hsd: :dancebanana::mooooh:


----------



## ALMFamily

Congrats - and thanks again to HTS, MK, and CHT for a spectacular giveaway!

:clap::clap:


----------



## Sonnie

Calling J&D from Wisconsin... come on down and claim your prize!

It looks like the last time he checked in was June 8th... the day before the drawing.


----------



## ls1_sounds

You can send them to me for safe keeping until he responds.


----------



## engtaz

congrats J&D


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

I am in Wisconsin, please send them my way......


----------



## needspeed52

Sonnie said:


> Calling J&D from Wisconsin... come on down and claim your prize!
> 
> It looks like the last time he checked in was June 8th... the day before the drawing.


Sonnie, do you think he knows yet?


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... he has checked in and posted in the other thread... and I got a PM from him as well. We have three threads going (discussion, qualification and announcement thread), so he probably hasn't read all of them. But yeah, he is officially overwhelmed that he won.


----------



## needspeed52

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... he has checked in and posted in the other thread... and I got a PM from him as well. We have three threads going (discussion, qualification and announcement thread), so he probably hasn't read all of them. But yeah, he is officially overwhelmed that he won.


Yeah "who would'nt be overwhelmed", thanks Sonnie for putting this together, I'm a gracious loser....


----------



## J&D

I did not post in this thread but I am overwhelmed to say the least. Really looking forward to getting these into my room and I will definitely post pictures and impressions.


----------



## J&D

I started a thread in the advice section looking for input on how to best integrate these components into my system. Any input and advice would be appreciated. Includes pictures of my HT.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/system-setup-connection/58945-i-won-some-great-cht-gear-your-input-requested.html

JD


----------



## HTip

J&D said:


> I did not post in this thread but I am overwhelmed to say the least. Really looking forward to getting these into my room and I will definitely post pictures and impressions.


I would be too. Congrats! Be careful not to :hsd:


----------



## ALMFamily

OH WAIT! J&D is in western WI - I say speaker GTG at J&D's place! :bigsmile: Would LOVE to hear these in action.........


----------



## MUCHO

Congrats J$D!!

I'm so happy for you!:hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit:


----------



## ryansboston

J&D: "Fully qualified for the contest and an awesome giveaway. Would love to replace my single mfw15 with these! If I win I will raffle it off to those on this thread as a consolation prize!!!

Read more: Chase Home Theater Giveaway Qualification Thread - Page 4 - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com "


:wave: Hey J&D, I'd be happy to take that MFW15 as a consolation prize :T


----------



## ryansboston

(and congratulation on winning the grand prize of course  )


----------



## Sonnie

Sorry but no raffles at HTS... but he is welcome to give it away.


----------

